# Little mamas buckling



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

After a horrible night it was great to wake up and find that she had no trouble and has this cute and healthy little boy.









And "Ace 's" first offspring


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

What a sweetheart he is!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

aww...cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm glad one girl gave you textbook birth. :book:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

so cute


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Eeee he is so sweet!!! Sorry for all the single bucklings born at your place 

But Karen is right- great birth!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Do you think his ears will stand up  ? His mom and dad have ears that point up but his flop down


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Eeee he is so sweet!!! Sorry for all the single bucklings born at your place
> 
> But Karen is right- great birth!!


It's ok  I love them all


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They should. He may need a shot of BoSe if you are in a selenium deficient area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Can anyone tell me why all my pic are upside down?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Honestly, I have no idea... But he is so stinkin' adorable!!! Ahh!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Super cute


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Love his light ears on the dark head LOL Too cute !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

